# SJs! It's Show Time!



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

So, I'm glad to know that more and more SJs are joining the forum. I think it's time for us to get to know each other better. Please describe yourself and why do you think you are one of the Guardian Troops. List as many as you want!


I know I'm an ESTJ because:


I love my friends a lot.
I have different circles of friends and love to hang out with different people each week.
 I have clothes schedule for work.
I hate it when people cancel appointments with me. It pisses me off.
 I feel reckless and uneasy if my plans were ruined for some reason.
 I'm 25 years old girl with a high libido, but I'm keeping my virginity for my husband due to my religious belief.
 I hate theories.
 I am extremely loyal with my partner.
 I hate when my friend asking me out for spontaneous events/gatherings/parties/adventures.
 I hate when my friend came to my house to stop by.
 My fashion style is classic minimalist.
 Hangers in the wardrobe, all have to be facing the same way.
 I am a very efficient person.
 I walk like a sergeant.
 People shrink when I give them my glare.
 No one dare to mess with me irl.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

III think I am an SJ because ....*awkwardly stares at wicked queen in an empty room with only a chalk board*


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

*stares back at thehigher*










Excuse me? What are you doing in this thread, _INFP_?! Are you trying to fool me?! Get outta here!!


----------



## tkwi (Sep 9, 2009)

I know I am ISTJ because...

1. I like reading all sorts of information. Its as if my mind is one huge information sorter.
2. I have a small circle of friends.
3. I am an introvert.
4. I like structure and order, tradition. I don't like to try new ways but prefer tried ones.
5. I am very loyal to my spouse and plan to be married to him forever. We have 16 years so far.
6. I like to plan ahead and am most always on time for work. I feel very guilty if I am not.
7. I rarely ever call in sick for work.
8. I don't like parties or large social gatherings.
9. I don't like it when people come by unannounced.
10. I don't like it when the phone rings and disturbs whatever I may be doing.
11. I strongly dislike it when people try to force their opinions on me, I'm having this huge conflict with my mother-in-law and wonder what her personality type is (lol).
12. IRL it takes me a long time to become comfortable enough with a person to share personal information with them.
13. At work, in group settings I wait to see how others respond to questions before I share my opinion. Its as if I were observing what it is okay or not okay to say by the reactions of others.
14. I like to write a lot and explore my thoughts and feelings, but don't because I am paranoid my family members will find it and judge me!:mellow:


----------



## Cogdecree (Mar 27, 2009)

IsTJ, without regurgitating an ISTJ profile,

I collect, store, and organize hundreds of news articles on my computer, by country and political party.

I hate driving to places I've never been before, and I arrive on all of my appointments an hour or half hour early.

I'm responsible to a fault, and when others get out of control, I’m the buzz kill or the killjoy. 

I have a dark sense of humor coupled with morbid curiosity. 

Criminal justice major focused on criminological theories, intelligence, and investigation.

I love debating about politics and policy related theories. If your theories are only applicable in an alternate universe, I’ll give you a cold splash of reality.

Greetings


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm an IS_J because.

1. I am very private.
2. I like gathering random bits of information.

Uh... I dunno. That's about all I can think of. :tongue:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Your glare does not frighten me, woman.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I dunno....those are some pretty big eyes


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

That is scary shit. :shocked:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

intpfemme said:


> Your glare does not frighten me, woman.


 Note: Any INTP you meeet may or may not be armed.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello everyone, good to be back here and I would like to thank TreeBob for the help. 

I'm not feeling so great lately, got the flu I guess so if it's okay with you all, for now at least, I simply copied/pasted & modified some of the examples I see strong similarities within myself. Thanks and no I'm not being lazy, just feel like I'm out of it. Thanks again and take care.

I know I'm an ESFJ because:



I love my friends a lot. 
I have different circles of friends and love to hang out with different people each week or as much as possible.
I have clothes scheduled for work.
I hate it when people cancel appointments with me. It pisses me off.
I feel reckless and uneasy if my plans were ruined for some reason.
I am extremely loyal with my partner. LOVE her. She's an INTP
My fashion style is classic minimalist.
Hangers in the wardrobe, all have to be facing the same way.
I am a very efficient person.
I walk like a sergeant.
People shrink when I give them my glare.
I like reading all sorts of information. Its as if my mind is one huge information sorter.
I like structure and order & tradition although I do like to try new ways.
I like to plan ahead and am most always on time for work. I feel very guilty if I am not.
I rarely ever call in sick for work (Unless the kidney stones act up).
I don't like it when people come by unannounced....except for my girlfriend, thats is ALWAYS cool with me.
I strongly dislike it when people try to force their opinions on me.
It takes me a long time to become comfortable enough with a person to share personal information with them.
At work, in group settings I wait to see how others respond to questions before I share my opinion. Its as if I were observing what it is okay or not okay to say by the reactions of others.
I like to explore my thoughts and feelings, but sometimes don't because I am paranoid my friends/family might judge me.


----------



## gonecrazytoo (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, now that I am done giggling at the similarities here....

and YES all the hangers are facing the same direction in my closet! I should have known! :tongue:

I know I am an ISFJ because:

1. my CD's are on the shelf by Genre and then alphabetical order.
2. I read the entire recipe BEFORE I begin cooking.
3. Always early for work and appointments.
4. I never invite people to my house, I prefer to 'meet' them somewhere for breakfast, lunch or dinner.
5. I only have a few friends, but they will be my friends for the rest of my life.
6. I am loyal to my love, I will NEVER break my promises to him.
7. I will do almost anything for my children and my love.
8. I feel guilty when I say 'NO', but later I feel better for taking care of myself and my own needs.
9. I worry way too much.
10. I am always thinking ahead, to try to keep things moving smoothly.
11. I think about my past, but mostly I use past experiences to help me understand the new ones in front of me. Relate what I don't understand to something that I do understand.
12. I enjoy my surroundings and I like to make them aesthetically pleasing.
13. I love to read.
14. I love peace and quiet, the TV annoys the heck out of me.
15. My heart melts when my grandson says, 'I love you Mimi!'
16. I smile for two weeks over this simple sentence in my email....."I want to kiss you for hours"
17. I can not deal with confrontation, I will do almost anything to avoid it.
18. I say what I mean, and I mean what I say.
19. I am entitled to my opinion, I don't like have others opinions shoved down my throat.
20. I rarely share my feelings with anyone. I think because I feel fragile on the inside and I try to protect that part of me.
21. I cry at sad movies. I feel for others be it pain and sorrow or happiness and joy.


----------

